# Straw



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. We are looking into selling straw this year we are from Ontario and looking into getting some big contracts just wondering if anyone on here could help me out. Wherer would be a good place to get started.

thank you 
Alex


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

How much straw?
Where in ON?
What is the LxWxH and weight of the bales?
What kind of baler?


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

As much as needed
Amherstburg Ontario
Small square two tie bales wieght can vary 20-50 pounds
This year we have a old massey 10 baler uses sisal twine we will be getting a new one this fall

Thank you


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Don't have much need for small squares at this time, but you never know. I will keep you in mind.

Do you deliver?

thanks


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

depends on how much and how far


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

How many bales you think you might be talking?


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

farmboy9510 said:


> depends on how much and how far


tractor trailer loads. ~300 miles.


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hayboy1 said:


> How many bales you think you might be talking?


However much is needed we can bale up whatever you need i would just want to know ahead of time so i can get the straw off the field

thanks
Alex


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

rank said:


> tractor trailer loads. ~300 miles.


you would need to send the trucks down, but the prices could be negoitated

thank you

Alex


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

farmboy9510 said:


> However much is needed we can bale up whatever you need i would just want to know ahead of time so i can get the straw off the field
> 
> thanks
> Alex


You're only planning to bale what you have orders for? You're not planning to store these over the winter?


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

where gunna put away as much as possible, but I wont bale up 10,000 bales un less there is a chance of it going some were.

Is this a bad way of thinking?


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

We have been doing a little research and we figured we could possibly work out the trucking cost by spliting it 50/50. Is there anyone on here that would have any intrest in buying straw this year if so let me know as soon as possible.

thanks

Alex


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

We have rarely been able to get a commitment from any of our buyers. They always expect us to bale 5,000 - 7,000 large squares source and store it just in case they want it. We take all the risk.


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

well i'll bale as much as we can store this year and i'll see what happens thank you for your help.
thank you
Alex


----------

